# Few pics of my rbp in a 10gal tank



## eof (May 31, 2005)




----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

That first shot looks great! What kinda camera? Also..add some water


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> That first shot looks great! What kinda camera? Also..add some water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nikon D70 w/ kit lens (18-70mm)

The second shot is actually better I think...









I added some water...how high should it be? Like over that sticker thermometer?


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

I have mine less than an inch off the top. Then again, I really hate the splashing noise.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have mine till I can't see the water line anymore. I know a lot of people say that is too small of a tank to keep them in, but isn't it awsome to have such a cool fish in such a small tank? It seems that he runs the whole place! Great tank and RB buddy!


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I have mine till I can't see the water line anymore. I know a lot of people say that is too small of a tank to keep them in, but isn't it awsome to have such a cool fish in such a small tank? It seems that he runs the whole place! Great tank and RB buddy!
> [snapback]1072128[/snapback]​


Thanks....

I am going to get a 40gal or 60gal for him in a few weeks. He is still small enough that a 10gal is ok. (I think)


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice little red


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

thats what my smallest one looks like, my biggest one has lost its spots on the bottom where its goona turn red, really faint red today, i cant wait till he turns red

what are you feeding him, the red on his bottom fin looks orange, something to bring out the color should make it ruby red like my little guys


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> thats what my smallest one looks like, my biggest one has lost its spots on the bottom where its goona turn red, really faint red today, i cant wait till he turns red
> 
> what are you feeding him, the red on his bottom fin looks orange, something to bring out the color should make it ruby red like my little guys
> [snapback]1072152[/snapback]​


feeder goldfish (like the same size as him) and beef heart. I will give him goldfish flakes once in a while too.

I don't really care about his coloring as long as he grows and is healthy.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

How big is he?


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> How big is he?
> [snapback]1072224[/snapback]​


I don't know...how can I tell without taking him out of the tank?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Just put him in a net and measure!! That is all you have to do. I am gettin' baby caribe and need to put them in the 10 for a little untill they grow out JUST a bit! So I'm wondering how big he is!


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Just put him in a net and measure!! That is all you have to do. I am gettin' baby caribe and need to put them in the 10 for a little untill they grow out JUST a bit! So I'm wondering how big he is!
> [snapback]1072237[/snapback]​


He is a bit over 3 inches....Do you think there is any urgency to get him into a bigger tank?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Just do it as soon as you can.. I'm not gonna say RUSH but just start looking.


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Just do it as soon as you can.. I'm not gonna say RUSH but just start looking.
> [snapback]1072331[/snapback]​


Yeah...I am thinking of holding off for another month. Just ordered a filter for it...I think I am going with black gravel + black backdrop.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

That is good... if you are keepin' just that one, I would get a 40 gallon. Most people say 30, but why nto spend just a ltitle more and get like a nice 40 gallon bowfront? Just my opinion though!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if u get a 60 like planned u can hold 3 for life if u want one get a 40 breeder and you will be fine


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice little rbp


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

eof said:


> boozehound420 said:
> 
> 
> > thats what my smallest one looks like, my biggest one has lost its spots on the bottom where its goona turn red, really faint red today, i cant wait till he turns red
> ...


If you want him to grow up healthy, don't feed him feeder fish. They can carry many diseases as well as internal and external parasites. Besides that, they are not very nutritional. Out of all feeder fish, members of the goldfish family are the worst, because they contain thiaminase, a growth inhibiting hormone that will stunt the growth of your piranha.

To pick on you a little more, beefheart should only be fed as a treat, not as a staple, and it sounds that you are feeding it to him quite often. If is very fatty, and should only be fed to him a tiny bit every month or so.

Why feed him goldfish flakes? You should try and get some sinking carnivore pellets or some tropical/carnivore fish flakes. You should pack that stuff to him as much as you can while he is little, because in a while he probably will not accept it.

I reccommend this diet to your piranha: Krill, shrimp w/ shell still intact (will really bring out that red color), bloodworms, earthworms (high in protein, low in fat), tropical fish flakes/pellets (like I said as much as you can). There are just so many food choices out there. Take a look at the feeding and nutrition part of this section, and you should be set to go.

Good luck with your piranha and take good care of 'em.
~Taylor~


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> eof said:
> 
> 
> > boozehound420 said:
> ...


Hmm...didn't realize I was doing things so wrong. Anyways...I just fed him a feeder. Here are the pics....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

goldfish feeders were my Piranhas main Diet.
There Colors were ALWAYS bright red. Id feed em feeder for 3 ays and then shrim the next, Catfish Nuggests one day and back to the feeders


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> goldfish feeders were my Piranhas main Diet.
> There Colors were ALWAYS bright red. Id feed em feeder for 3 ays and then shrim the next, Catfish Nuggests one day and back to the feeders
> [snapback]1072752[/snapback]​


Yeah...I read on here somewhere that a piranha was fed only hotdogs for a year and he was fine. I am sure it is the good to follow diet best practices ...but I doubt very much that it is going to kill or significantly impact my RBP..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I mena im sure theres a slight Chance a Feeder could have a disease, which probably wouldnt be good for your piranha, but from my expierence, I used to buy my piranhas 100 feeders a week, and My piranhas ALL grew up Big and colorful.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

eof said:


> but I doubt very much that it is going to kill or significantly impact my RBP..[snapback]1072771[/snapback]​


Until it actually does - not trying to scare you, but the effects are often invisible until it's too late.
I'd stick to a diverse diet with 2-4 different types of prepared foods (fish fillet, smelt, shrimp, krill, mussels, pellets, blood worms, mosquito larvae, earth worms from the bait shop), and feed stuff like feeders and beef heart just 2 or 3 times a month. It'll definitely be better for your piranha (and that's what counts in the end, right?)

Your Red looks great btw., and so does his tank








And excellent photography


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Yupp.. he is badassed!! You have a keeper there that is for sure!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

sweet action takes and nice set up


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Final carnage....


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks like he got a good eatin' outta that sucker!


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> Looks like he got a good eatin' outta that sucker!
> [snapback]1073280[/snapback]​


Yeah...he didn't finish up and it doesn't look like his belly is full.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

eof said:


> ...but I doubt very much that it is going to kill or significantly impact my RBP..
> [snapback]1072771[/snapback]​


You have to also think in terms of longevity


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Updated the tank...few more plants. Got rid of the wood because it seemed to be rotting. Need to wait a few days and take the pots off the new plants.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok a little help here. You said your wood seemed to be rotting i assume you mean your water was turning brown if thats the case its just the tanic acid leaching out. you just need to soak it in a bucket or something till it quits. Boiling helps speed the process i think. and as for feeders i use feeder mollies which are like 6 for a dollar and they dont have thiamese or what ever it is in them. well good luck. and let me know its that was the deal with the wood. ill follow the post so just put it in here.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pics... esp that last tank shot. It always looks better (and realistic) when you don't use the flash.

I too have the Nikon D70 with lens kit, and I love it.

But I always try to shoot without the flash. Heres my latest pics, at iso 1600 using a tripod:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=88101


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice red and very good pics.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice little red u got. excellent pics.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

damn ur babaie tear


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

james__12345 said:


> Ok a little help here. You said your wood seemed to be rotting i assume you mean your water was turning brown if thats the case its just the tanic acid leaching out. you just need to soak it in a bucket or something till it quits. Boiling helps speed the process i think. and as for feeders i use feeder mollies which are like 6 for a dollar and they dont have thiamese or what ever it is in them. well good luck. and let me know its that was the deal with the wood. ill follow the post so just put it in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it didn't change the color of the water ...it was just really soft and sorta flaking away in the tank anytime I did anything.


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

P-Power said:


> Nice pics... esp that last tank shot. It always looks better (and realistic) when you don't use the flash.
> 
> I too have the Nikon D70 with lens kit, and I love it.
> 
> ...


Yeah the flash ruins most pictures in my opinion...glad to see you like my pictures. I took that last one with a Sigma APO 70-300 not the kit lens. Seems to take better pictures of the tank and stuff. Needs a little more light but whatever. Your fish are nice...a ton bigger than mine!


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

look at that little cutie haha


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

If I remember correctly I believe we had figured out (correct me if I am wrong) that the color of your gravel/sand can effect the color of your piranha.

Seems like brighter colors kept the piranha brights and sparkly and the darker colors made them brown and dark.

You should try to make the diet diverse when they are young other wise when they get older they often don't want ot try new things.

Ifed my P's feeders throughout the year but it was often only once per week or every two weeks.

But my LFS had little minnows for sale as well as goldfish.

The P's loved the minnow much more then the gold fish and it seemed to impact thier eating patterns less. After feeding the P's goldfish/feeders they wouldn't eat for awhile (probably scales digesting slower I think) plus they were not that active for a few days after that.

Minnows on the other hand did not change thier eating pattern or behavior.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Noble said:


> If I remember correctly I believe we had figured out (correct me if I am wrong) that the color of your gravel/sand can effect the color of your piranha.
> 
> Seems like brighter colors kept the piranha brights and sparkly and the darker colors made them brown and dark.
> 
> ...


Yeah...I am going to get black gravel for my 40g when I get it. I don' really care what it does to my piranha coloring. I think it will look f*cking wicked though...









As for the feeders...I have had my piranha for like a month now and he has only had two goldfish... I am not going to make it a weekly habit or anything.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Yea.. sometimes it is just fun to throw a feeder in there! Hey, that is why most of us got into piranha!


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Just got my 55gal going...need some more red bellys.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have never in my life seen a tank that looks like that, very unique. I think you'll have a good time getting some more piranhas. Heck, if you even wanna mix it i up a little bit why not get like a caribe and tern then have a mixed tank! That'd be kind of cool! Good luck, I'm sure your fish will be very happy!


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I have never in my life seen a tank that looks like that, very unique. I think you'll have a good time getting some more piranhas. Heck, if you even wanna mix it i up a little bit why not get like a caribe and tern then have a mixed tank! That'd be kind of cool! Good luck, I'm sure your fish will be very happy!
> [snapback]1085787[/snapback]​


What is unique about it...just the bright orange background?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

more pics of stand please


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

killerbee said:


> more pics of stand please
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Do you think it looks too flimsy? I was worried about that but it seems to be holding the weight without any problems.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I guess it looks alright to me, and yes I was talking about the background!!

That looks like a really nice set up!! Good luck!


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I guess it looks alright to me, and yes I was talking about the background!!
> 
> That looks like a really nice set up!! Good luck!
> [snapback]1085966[/snapback]​


Yeah...it is just orange bristal board. I really like a solid color background on a tank. Those patterns are brutal looking I think... I wanted to get a black background to match the gravel but black board was like $5 a sheet at walmart so I cheaped out and got orange. Looks kinda halloween ish...=)


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

eof said:


> Final carnage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did it taste good with the dressing?


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

corbypete said:


> eof said:
> 
> 
> > Final carnage....
> ...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice little tank







Great Pics


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like you went a little overboard with the black gravel, but that's okay. Just might be more of a pain to vacuum that's all. Since your stand has an open bottom, meaning that it is not bracing the bottom of the tank, only the perimeter, you may not want to place heavy rocks in the tank, because they could crack the bottom of the tank.







Just a heads up.
~Taylor~


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Looks like you went a little overboard with the black gravel, but that's okay. Just might be more of a pain to vacuum that's all. Since your stand has an open bottom, meaning that it is not bracing the bottom of the tank, only the perimeter, you may not want to place heavy rocks in the tank, because they could crack the bottom of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up...it is not braced directly but there is some extra support under it all the way across. It is just hidden with the front piece. I will keep your suggestion in mind though....


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Added 2 ...now I have my complete shoal.


















The little guy is pretty small though....but he is by far the most savage when they eat. He will grab stuff from the bigger two fish and swim away. Noone seems to f*ck with him.


----------

